# YOU gota' see this very easy........



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

wow that looks great!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats a great look


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Fantastic job.....but it looked to me like there was still some perfectly good meat left on those skulls!!!!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice effect.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Skull candle lantern?


----------

